# PC bootet immer wieder neu



## Palad0se (31. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mit vor drei Tagen via Hardwareversand PC Komponenten Bestellt und diese kamen gestern an.
Ich habe den PC natürlich gleich zusammengebaut, alles verkabelt und jedes mal, wenn ich den PC einschalte geht er an, man hört die Lüfter und nach ca. 1-3 Sekunden geht er aus und startet neu.

Ich habe nun mittels Nulltmethode herausgefunden, dass das Problem nur auftritt, wenn der RAM eingebaut ist. 


Hier sind meine Komponenten:
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 pro 3
CPU: Intel i5 3450 3,1 GHz
RAM: Corsair Venegeance low Profile 8 GB
Kühler: Thermalthec Macho HR-02
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti OC
Netzteil: BeQuiet pure power l8 530W
Gehäuse Shinobi Midi Tower 

Das war's dann auch 
So langsam verzweifle ich daran...


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2012)

RAM tauschen


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. August 2012)

Der Speicher wird zumindest nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste von ASrock für das Board geführt (http://www.asrock.com/mb/memory.de.asp?Model=Z77 Pro3)

Daher würde ich einfach sagen, dass es an den RAM-Modulen liegt.


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Versuche mal mit einem Modul zu starten. 

wenn es nicht geht dann mit dem anderen versuchen.

Hast du die auch in die Richtigen Slots rein? 

Mal müssen die Nebeneinander sein mal muss ein Platz frei bleiben. Je nach Mainboard. Ins Buch schauen!


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. August 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Speicher wird zumindest nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste von ASrock für das Board geführt (http://www.asrock.co...odel=Z77%20Pro3)
> 
> Daher würde ich einfach sagen, dass es an den RAM-Modulen liegt.



Doch wird er, unter der Bezeichnung (CML16GX3M4A1600C9) zwar wurde hier nur das 4x4GB Kit getestet, gegen 2x4GB sollte diesbezüglich aber nichts sprechen. Ich tippe trotzdem auf den RAM allerdings eher auf einen Defekt als auf eine Inkompatibilität, wie gesagt, die RAMs mal einzeln prüfen.


----------



## Palad0se (31. August 2012)

Ich habe die jetzt schon alle Jedem Slot probiert und wen ich beide feinmache mach ich sie so rein.
XoXo also
Riegel|keiner|riegel|keiner

Was glaubt ihr ist der RAM kaputt ?


----------



## Olaf74 (31. August 2012)

Aeh, 2 gleiche Riegel dürfen glaube ich nur in 2 Bänke neben einander oder so.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2012)

Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig, aber gerade auch bei neuen Sachen kommt sowas hin und wieder vor. Hast du noch irgendwo anderen alten RAM den du ausprobieren könntest? 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber auch meiner Meinung nach recht hoch, dass es am RAM liegt.
Eventuell könntest du im Bios noch nachschauen, ob der RAM als "Auto" also automatisch erkannt wird und ob die richtige Spannung für diese Module anliegt. Man könnte probieren die Spannung auch in kleinstmöglichen Schritten im Bios zu erhöhen. Das kann durchaus Wunder bewirken und er läuft plötzlich stabil.


----------



## Palad0se (31. August 2012)

Ich habe da anderes gehört....
Naja aber auch wenn es so wäre ich habe die schon Nebeneinander platziert und das hat auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## Palad0se (31. August 2012)

Das ist ja Problem Nr. 2 der PC geht so schnell aus, dass der ich nicht mal ins BIOS komme und mein Monitor bleibt wie gesagt schwarz...


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Aeh, 2 gleiche Riegel dürfen glaube ich nur in 2 Bänke neben einander oder so.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Das hängt vom Board ab und jeder Hersteller macht es anders.
Oftmals hast du Blau/Weiß/Blau/Weiß und ein anderes mal Blau/Blau/Weiß/Weiß.
Da sollten bei zwei RAM-Riegeln immer die gleichfarbigen Slots genutzt werden, meist die blauen.
Im Fall des TE´s sind alle vier Slots schwarz. Da sollte man denn nach der Kennzeichnung der Slot gehen, also 1 & 2 oder 1 & 3 usw.



Palad0se schrieb:


> Das ist ja Problem Nr. 2 der PC geht so schnell aus, dass der ich nicht mal ins BIOS komme und mein Monitor bleibt wie gesagt schwarz...


Auch wenn gar kein Speicher drin ist?

Du könntest eventuell mal ein Bios-Reset durchführen, also das Board auf Werkseinstellung setzen. Vielleicht hilft das. Ansonst bleibt dann wirklich nur, anderen RAM zu probieren, falls noch irgendwo welcher zur Hand ist und den "neuen" Speicher beim Lieferanten umtauschen lassen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. August 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Doch wird er, unter der Bezeichnung (CML16GX3M4A1600C9) zwar wurde hier nur das 4x4GB Kit getestet, gegen 2x4GB sollte diesbezüglich aber nichts sprechen. Ich tippe trotzdem auf den RAM allerdings eher auf einen Defekt als auf eine Inkompatibilität, wie gesagt, die RAMs mal einzeln prüfen.



Naja, wenn ich den Vengeance Low Profile 8Gb Speicher mir bei Corsair selber ansehe (http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-pr...channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9.html) wird er unter der Bezeichnung CML8GX3M2A1600C9 geführt. Und diese ist nicht in der ASRock-Liste 

Einig sind wir uns wenigstens, dass es zu einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit am RAM liegt.


----------



## Klos1 (31. August 2012)

Eigentlich sollte der Ram keine Probleme mit dem Board haben. Hab inzwischen schon öfters von der Kombi gelesen. Das beide defekt sind, hört sich auch unrealistisch an.
Könnte genauso gut das Board sein. Wirklich testen kann er es ja nicht, weil ganz ohne Ram ist das System eh nicht startfähig. Nachdem einer allein, als auch beide das selbe Ergebnis liefern, wird es schwer, ohne Tauschmodule.
Hast du kein Kumpel mit DDR3-Ram, wo du mal ein Modul leihen könntest? Solltest nur auf die Spannung achten, die sollte 1.5 V sein und nicht höher.


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2012)

_Zusammenstellung ist von mir in einem anderen Forum - RAM nehm ich derzeit für ALLES..und bis jetzt gab es auch noch keine "Kompatibilitäts-Probleme" - genau die Board & RAM-Kombination hab ich schon ein paar mal empfohlen - schreibe auch mit ihm über Skype..Verkabelung etc. hat er mehrmals überprüft - letztendlich ist er auf den RAM gekommen..ich hab auch gesagt das es warscheinlich an einem Defekt liegt._


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich den Vengeance Low Profile 8Gb Speicher mir bei Corsair selber ansehe (http://www.corsair.c...3m2a1600c9.html) wird er unter der Bezeichnung CML8GX3M2A1600C9 geführt. Und diese ist nicht in der ASRock-Liste
> 
> Einig sind wir uns wenigstens, dass es zu einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit am RAM liegt.



Darf ich dich auf etwas hinweisen?
CML*8*GX3M*2*A1600C9 = 8GB auf 2 Modulen
CML*16*GX3M*4*A1600C9 = 16GB auf 4 Modulen

-> Der gleiche RAM nur mit 2 Riegeln mehr.


----------



## Palad0se (1. September 2012)

Hmm... 
Naja dann werde ich den RAM wohl umtauschen müssen...
Aber da Komische ist, dass ich wenn ich eine Tastatur anschließe auch 0 machen kann.
Ich kann weder ins BIOS noch irgendwas...
Aber der PC geht ja, wen der RAM drinne ist, sowieso nach 3 Sekunden aus... Da bringt das h nichts ins BIOS zu gehen...


----------



## Caps-lock (1. September 2012)

Ich hab noch nich gelesen, dass du einen Riegel eingesteckt und den zweiten auf den Schreibtisch gelegt hast .
ANsonsten hab ich ein Asrock Z68 Extreme4 und 16Gb Corsair LP Speicher.
Das ganze läuft zwischen Normaltakt und 4.8 ghz stabil.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch das Mainboard, wenn du sonst noch Probleme hast.

Kannst du dir von irgendeinem Kumpel speicher leihen ?
DDD3 3 sollte ja recht verbreitet sein .


----------



## Palad0se (1. September 2012)

Ja von den Riegeln her habe ich schon alles probiert... Aber ohne Erfolg.
Naja ich habe jetzt keine Freunde, die nen ordentlichen Rechner haben... Und auch keinen DDR3 RAM habe schon alle gefragt... Die sind froh, dass die mit ihren Kaffeemaschinen überhaupt Minecraft spielen können....


----------



## Caps-lock (2. September 2012)

Hmmm.
Gibt es unter Umständen ein Ladengeschäft in deiner Stadt wo du einen Speicherriegeln kaufen kannst und die sowas auch wieder anstandslos zurücknehmen ?
Das mit dem mehrfach booten klingt für mich halt eher weniger nach Speicher.
Beim Speicher würde ich erwarten dass entweder garnix geht, oder er beim booten mit nem bluescreen abstürzt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hmmm.
> Gibt es unter Umständen ein Ladengeschäft in deiner Stadt wo du einen Speicherriegeln kaufen kannst und die sowas auch wieder anstandslos zurücknehmen ?



Was ist denn ein Ladengeschäft? Verkaufen die Läden? Geht man da rein und sagt: "Hallo! Zwei Elektroläden, einen Spielwarenladen und dann nehm ich noch fünf von den Eisenwarenläden".


----------



## Palad0se (2. September 2012)

xD


----------



## Palad0se (2. September 2012)

Ich tippe mittlerweile eh mehr auf einen Defekt vom Mainboard.
Ich werde das am Montag wahrscheinlich zurückschicken. :3
Und die Riegel setzte ich nachher bei einem Kumpel ein.
Und wenn er da nicht geht tausche ich den auch wieder um.
Ich bekomme nämlich nicht mal ein Bildsignal, denn der Monitor bleibt einfach nur schwarz... Und auch wenn der RAM draußen ist würde ja wenigstens ein Bildsignal kommen. Und ins BIOS komme ich ja auch nicht, weil ich wie gesagt kein Bildsignal haben und ich den PC nicht mal via USB Tasta steuern kann.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2012)

Palad0se schrieb:


> Ich tippe mittlerweile eh mehr auf einen Defekt vom Mainboard.



Dito! Weil ich nicht an Inkompatibilität glaube. Dafür liest man von dieser Kombi (Board + Ram) zu oft in irgendwelchen Foren. Und das beide Riegel defekt sind, hört sich für mich auch erstmal unrealistisch an.
Nicht unmöglich, aber auch nicht unbedingt sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Palad0se (2. September 2012)

Die Komponenten sind auch 100%ig
kompatibel. Der RAM steht nur unter einer anderen Bezeichnung auf der Seite von ASRock


----------

